# Climb to Helvellyn



## Greys (Jun 28, 2021)

Wow, just completed the climb up Helvellyn. Magnificent. Seeing the climb from the bottom was slightly daunting. Didn't look possible as looked so steep, but once you got going it was absolutely fine. Something I have always wanted to do, although I am scared of heights, so very chuffed I have achieved this. Views from the top on this clear day were breath taking. Something I would recommend to anyone. Being type 1 diabetic I checked my bloods on the 5 hour circular hike, taking far less insulin than I normally take.


----------



## mage 1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Greys said:


> Wow, just completed the climb up Helvellyn. Magnificent. Seeing the climb from the bottom was slightly daunting. Didn't look possible as looked so steep, but once you got going it was absolutely fine. Something I have always wanted to do, although I am scared of heights, so very chuffed I have achieved this. Views from the top on this clear day were breath taking. Something I would recommend to anyone. Being type 1 diabetic I checked my bloods on the 5 hour circular hike, taking far less insulin than I normally take.


Well done


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2021)

Brilliant! Well done. Yes hiking up to a summit can certainly mean I need plenty of snacks on hand, and reduced doses if food is grabbed half way up!

Are you on injections or a pump? Were you able to adjust your basal dose too?


----------



## Greys (Jun 28, 2021)

Kept basal the same but reduced my meal ratios and ate plenty of snacks on route and kept testing using my Libra. Last thing I wanted was a hypo scrambling sharp edge and the chimney. I'm on injections.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jun 28, 2021)

Fantastic, very well done. 
Where next?


----------



## Greys (Jun 29, 2021)

Lisa66 said:


> Fantastic, very well done.
> Where next?


Blencathra is next on the list


----------



## Contused (Jun 29, 2021)

Greys said:


> Blencathra is next on the list


I climbed Blencathra via Sharp Edge over 60 years ago with a small party of friends from school, led by our Geography teacher.







It was a brilliant day out with some fabulous views when the clouds permitted. I wish you every success.


----------



## Greys (Jul 1, 2021)

Contused said:


> I climbed Blencathra via Sharp Edge over 60 years ago with a small party of friends from school, led by our Geography teacher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've completed it! Went up Hall's Fell Ridge instead of Sharp Edge as found out this was a more scenic route and it didn't fail to disappoint and was very impressive.  Had a look at sharp edge . Don't think they'd allow any school trips up that way in this day and age. Having kids myself I wouldn't allow it lol, it looked scary.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 1, 2021)

Well done @Greys 

Lovely to hear of your achievements, and good for others diagnosed with T1 that it doesn’t need to stop you doing things.  As you say it just requires a few more tests and some cheeky snacks along the way.  They always feel like bonus having some ’free’ carbs. 

what next?


----------



## Greys (Jul 1, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Well done @Greys
> 
> Lovely to hear of your achievements, and good for others diagnosed with T1 that it doesn’t need to stop you doing things.  As you say it just requires a few more tests and some cheeky snacks along the way.  They always feel like bonus having some ’free’ carbs.
> 
> With the libre that I've had since Oct, activities like this have been so much easier. I can test and snack accordingly along the way. Previously I would have just went on how I felt and if I felt low I would have stopped, tested and snacked. Now I just blip and if I see a downwards arrow I have a snack to prevent hypos. Unfortunately, my time in the lakes come to an end tomorrow, but I have climbed, Sheffield Pike, St Sunday Crag, Latrigg, Helvellyn, Place Fell and Blencathra, not bad in a week ☺️


----------



## Greys (Jul 1, 2021)

Next week I'll be back to my Max 30 workouts and 3 mile runs in my lunch hour. Nothing compares to the Lakes, a wonderful place to visit and explore, I'll miss it.


----------



## Contused (Jul 2, 2021)

Greys said:


> I've completed it! Went up Hall's Fell Ridge instead of Sharp Edge as found out this was a more scenic route and it didn't fail to disappoint and was very impressive.  Had a look at sharp edge . Don't think they'd allow any school trips up that way in this day and age. Having kids myself I wouldn't allow it lol, it looked scary.


Well done, and I'm sure you enjoyed it as much as I did. My 'school trip' was actually a small party comprising one adult mountain leader and three keen mid-teen budding mountaineers. All in all, well controlled.

Here's the photograph I couldn't find previously…


----------



## flashfolly (Aug 28, 2021)

What a fabulous photo! Well done to all of you on this thread!


----------

